# sad day in TN



## H2H1 (Apr 18, 2011)

today was a sad day in TN. one of our own RV'erand tech.mom passed on today. Rod (730)mom passed today shortly before 9 PM this evening. We pray for her and for him and his family. Rod was the only child and he loved his mom and dad, as of now he is along both parents are in haven now. So keep Rod in your heart and prayers.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 18, 2011)

Re: sad day in TN

Rod, Linda's and my prayers are with you pal, sorry for your loss.


----------



## big bilko (Apr 19, 2011)

RE: sad day in TN

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Trevor/Kaye.


----------



## vanole (Apr 19, 2011)

Re: sad day in TN

Rod, even though I have never met you I'm saddenned by your loss and my prayers are with you.

Very Respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## Shadow (Apr 19, 2011)

Re: sad day in TN

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Re: sad day in TN

thank u all ,, u are like family ,, here is the obituary and such ,, i know it says not to send flowers ,, but u can to the funeral home if u like ,, and there is a guest book if u would like to sighn it ,, 

http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/di...c=4238&pid=150414837&mid=4640299&locale=en-US


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 19, 2011)

Re: sad day in TN

Thanks Pal


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Re: sad day in TN

Thanks again, I have signed the guest book


----------



## C Nash (Apr 19, 2011)

Re: sad day in TN

Thoughts and prayers are with you Rod.


----------



## try2findus (Apr 19, 2011)

Re: sad day in TN

Thanks for letting us know Rod.  We didn't get a chance to check the forum earlier so thanks for the email.  Randy and I absolutely want to send flowers and to once again let you know we are praying for you and your family.  

Your Mother must have been a fine lady to have raised such a nice son.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Apr 20, 2011)

Re: sad day in TN

Thinking of you today Rod.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Re: sad day in TN

Well i just want to take the time to tell all of u THANK YOU ,, it has been hard ,, and i know others have lost loved ones ,, but i just wanted to let all of u know here on rvusa ,, u all are great ,, and to all my rv outlaw friends (u know who u are) ,, thank u also for the flowers and such ,,, i am doing good right now ,, trying to keep busy ,, but i feel like 20 tons have been lifted off me ,, i know that sounds bad at a time like this ,, but as my mom is ,, i am at peace also ,, agian thank u all  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## whitey (Apr 23, 2011)

Re: sad day in TN

Rod; Sorry to hear about your mother Carolyn and I want to let you know our Prays are with you. God Bless


----------

